
Chess960 Tournament Featuring Kasparov, Carlsen Starting Today - 0-_-0
https://lichess.org/event/uWNSOuzu
======
0-_-0
Some links to the games:

[https://lichess.org/broadcast/2020-champions-showdown-
chess-...](https://lichess.org/broadcast/2020-champions-showdown-chess-9lx-
day-1/1ebBtKUq)

[https://www.chessbomb.com/arena/2020-champions-showdown-
ches...](https://www.chessbomb.com/arena/2020-champions-showdown-chess-9lx)

[https://chess24.com/en/embed-tournament/champions-
showdown-c...](https://chess24.com/en/embed-tournament/champions-showdown-
chess-9lx-2019)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4qCYtkZMnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4qCYtkZMnU)

